# Teriyaki marinade/glaze



## hotnspicy (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been using this recipe for over 25 years.  One of the reasons why I like to make most everything I eat from scratch is because I am so often disappointed by store bought bottled sauces or marinades.  In regards to teriyaki specifically is that they all taste salty or too much soy.  This one really reminds me of when I was a kid living in Hawaii when I first was turned on to Asian cuisine.  Like many things its an alteration of a traditional teriyaki sauce because pineapple juice is substituted for sake.  Anyway its simple....

64 oz pineapple juice

16 oz soy sauce

1 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup sliced ginger root 1/8' or so

Bring to boil & simmer for 5 min then turn it off & let cool.  Stir it around a lil here & there so the ginger gets into it.  Make sure to taste it & see if its to your liking.  If you want more soy you can add it at anytime.  16 oz is a safe benchmark for the status quo.  I like 18-20 oz. 

Thats the basic marinade.  Take 15% of the cold marinade & put it in a pot but leave about a cup in a bowl.  Heat the pot up on med-hi & when its getting close to boiling whisk a couple spoons of corn starch into the marinade in the bowl.....then slowly whisk that into the pot of marinade & get the glaze thick to your liking.  Don't add it all at once.  Take the glaze off the heat & use it to baste over whatever your cooking with the marinade.  Typically baste towards the end so the sugar doesn't catch fire & make sure you have some fresh pineapple to glaze up on the grill or smoker.  Also peppers, onions, tomatoes, squash or whatever you have put it on the grill & glaze that too.

Here is an nice simple side of rice pilaf

Using glass pan to make it easy put about a half inch of Uncle Ben's rice & then add chicken broth to the 1" line or double the amount of rice if you do more.  Add some butter & cover with foil & bake at 350 for 45 min.  Pull it when water is burned off & add diced red & green peppers along with diced red onion, mix up then serve.  If you don't want it as bright sautee your veggies before you mix em in.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes....  Dave


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

Good sounding recipe , I don't drink alcohol , but add Mirin to my Teriyaki and get a blast of flavor.

Oh. and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the Club.

Stan


----------

